# Can I watch Galaxy 19 @ 97.0°W using 75cm Elliptical from where I am?



## hyedipin

Hi Everyone,
I am in New York City, and previously the channels I wanted were on Galaxy 25, and I could use *this map* to determine size of dish I needed. (It is between 75-85cm)

But when I go back there to check the requirement for Galaxy 19 (the Sat channels were moved to), it does not have the page listed.

In reference to this topic: *LINK* I got this 75cm elliptical (29.5") dish from a friend, and I wanted to see if I could just use it instead of buying another one. (I still need to buy a receiver).

Does anyone know if Galaxy 19's dish requirement is larger or smaller? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Access America

Yes, your dish will work. The channels did not move. The satellite was replaced with a new, much stronger satellite. 

While on Galaxy 19 don't forget to listen to Access America.

Ralf


----------



## hyedipin

Thanks for your reply. I will set it up.


----------

